# Night Moves Halloween Radio Special



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember this from the 80s. it's a 2 hour show featuring halloween themed rock music, clips and more. I found it on vinyl albums at a radio station i worked for back in 89. I copied it to cassettes and actually found my cassettes yesterday while cleaning out an old box of junk. i tested the cassettes and they seem to be still of good quality. i'll transfer them to digital and post on a web page if there's any interest for this old radio show. Anyone remember hearing the show back then? it was sent to stations throughout the usa... i think it was an abc radio product.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd be interested! I have a few Halloween radio specials from Dr. Demento and a couple hosted by Zacherley, and they're a lot of fun!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

If it is Halloween-related audio, I'd love to hear it. Sounds like a great find!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i'll try to get in the studio this weekend and get this posted. it's got a lot of good older music, halloween stories and greetings from stars of the past!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I found this advertisement from a newspaper archive, october 31, 1982 in "the day"







[/IMG] 
i'll be sharing the audio files in a day or two.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

here are the audio files, there are 4 parts. each one is about 25 mins
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download NIGHTMOVESPART1.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download NIGHTMOVESPART2.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download NIGHTMOVESPART3.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download NIGHTMOVESPART4.mp3


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those! Pretty much every Halloween song you might expect, but for some reason, when you put them all together on a radio show, it always sounds better. Reminds me of being a kid in the 80's. Wonderful!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, Strangebrew! I think Dinosaur1972 described it perfectly; there's just something great about radio shows (and I love all the goofy stuff between songs). There were actually some unexpected song selections in there, which was a fun surprise. Thanks again!


----------

